# Wanted



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

As per Advert below. 

We are a serious, long trading and well known UK based Co. 

Real Company, Real Staff and Real Premises.

If you are considering selling up please contact me directly on 07731304953

Kindest regards

Dave


----------

